# Hell on Wheels. Full Documentary



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

I hadn't seen it yet. I'm sure many of you have. I'm sure others have not. Thus this post..


----------



## pr0230 (Jun 4, 2004)

thanks man! just watched it... 
I lived the moments watching it real time. The Old days...
I still give a "oh geese" when I see belocki fall, and then armstrong. 
this was the tour of the fall, with ulrich capping it off in the TT.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

Great film! Do you have a downloadable version of this?

thank you


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

great flick, well worth the investment of time to watch it. 

that scene in the youtube preview with Zabel and Eule in the van after the TT, really brings it home for me, how tough the Tour is, for a guy like Zabel to be in danger of elimination and to ride the whole stage in fear of being booted.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

A great movie, and the only one I know of that is really about racers and racing, and not just the race.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

There's no other race in the world tougher than TDF.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

another great scene... gives me chills:


----------



## stuartog11 (Aug 1, 2011)

its on netflix


----------



## tazzmacd (Feb 24, 2012)

Just finished it, thank you for posting it. Well worth watching. Great insight into the Tour that I haven't seen before.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow, just started watching this. Incredible so far! Thanks Keski - you da man


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Great film. Thanks for posting it Keski.


----------



## bikingman (Jun 27, 2012)

Ah can't wait to watch this!


----------



## juno (Jul 18, 2008)

I have a copy of it. Honestly, I was always about the GC and the mountains and kind of meh about the sprinters until I watched this. Like others have said watching a world class athlete like Zabel sweating out the hills gave me a new perspective on the sprinters. I knew they were always in danger of getting dropped, but this brought it home. It gave me more respect for the courage these guys have in the sprint finishes and the willpower they have to drag themselves through some hills just to get a chance to risk their lives or well being in another wild-ass sprint finish.
It also gave me more appreciation for the climbers who can drop world class sprinters on hills with a flick of the shift lever.
Great insight into the tour.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

juno said:


> I have a copy of it. Honestly, I was always about the GC and the mountains and kind of meh about the sprinters until I watched this. Like others have said watching a world class athlete like Zabel sweating out the hills gave me a new perspective on the sprinters. I knew they were always in danger of getting dropped, but this brought it home. It gave me more respect for the courage these guys have in the sprint finishes and the willpower they have to drag themselves through some hills just to get a chance to risk their lives or well being in another wild-ass sprint finish.
> It also gave me more appreciation for the climbers who can drop world class sprinters on hills with a flick of the shift lever.
> Great insight into the tour.


Yes, that and the workers. Rolf Aldag. did he ever win anything?


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

Can anyone share this "art" to me?

I would love to have a copy on my computer.


----------



## joe43 (Apr 27, 2010)

Well that passed a couple of hours till the next stage - cheers Keski


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for the link! Thoroughly enjoyed it. Great music by the way!


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Always liked this little video...all about survival at the tour...


----------

